# how big can the frames bee and where shpuld they bee located at



## DrRuss (Feb 8, 2015)

How big can an observation hive frame actually*be?

My purpose In keeping an observation hive is to have parts for use in my backyard hive and to learn and observe more about the bees without interrupting the hive structure itself. As such, I built my hive to have 5 1/2 mediumm frames. The odd frame is cuz it is what fit into the space. Mediums were chosen to be like all the boxes that I have outside. The hive was just started and only has a virgin queen in it now. 

I just saw a post noting that full jumbo frames would make an intersting art piece on a wall, which i think it would. I also noticed that nearly one-third of the space in my hive is lost to top bars, bottom bars & beespace So, i got to thinking: can I maximize comb space by using larger frames? If so how large could they be?

Potential problems i see are that It would be much harder to interchange frames with outside (either as bringing frames outside or bringing frames inside) and working one or two larger frames would be harder. But any other thoughts on the topic would be appreciated. Has any one tried a frame equivalent to 3 or 4 mediums?

The other question is, if there are only a couple of drawn frames in a hive, where should they be located? Most of the pictures a see of starting ob hives have them at the bottom with the empties on top ( and it is easier for my kids to see it there instead of up near the ceiling). Since you have to help bees move into an upper lang box, do they find it easier to start at the top of the space and move down? (Asked at the risk of starting up the lang vrs warre debate.)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Keep in mind that bees in an observation hive may put anything anywhere and when they get too strong you'll need to be able to pull frames out and put them somewhere. When they get too weak you'll need to able to steal some honey or brood and put it in the observation hive. In my opinion, that means your best bet is to use the frame your hives use for brood. That gives you the most options when you need to make them weaker or stronger. I would make all of them that size. The rest doesn't matter that much.


----------

